# prices of sweeping units?



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

I currently own a couple tenant sweepers and am looking to expand into doing larger lots. I was wondering if anyone could give me a rough idea of the cost for some of the following units? 

Tymco 210

Victory T500

Victory Mark I or II

thanks for the help


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Victory T500 I was quoted $17k 

Tymco, Schwartze or about any other comparable unit you are looking at $60k+

Used junk still brings $20k

150,000 miles with 6k hours they want $30k 

Fuel stop wants $4/gallon 

Anything left over, might as well just send to the IRS.ussmileyflag

How is that for a cynic?


----------

